# [SOLVED] Computer case Front Panel Connectors



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi all, i recently purchased a 
COOLER MASTER Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

and a motherboard
MSI P43 Neo3-F LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX Intel Motherboard

And i have no clue were to put the front panel connectors on my motherboard. My manual don't help me at all. It tells me were to put them but the motherboard is so different i don't know were to put the cables and im scared if i do it wrong something will happen. I was wondering if someone were can help me with the cables, like find a picture on were to put the cables were. I would really appreciate it. Its really confusing me. the cables on the case are like power led + and - and like USB and Speaker . I'm having a problem with all the cables not just the ones i specified. the motherboard isn't labeled good enough to tell me were to put the cables were good enough. i been trying for days and i can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Are yo working on the front panel audio or the front panel power sw, hd lite etc?


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Well,all case cables, i cant figure out were any of the cables go, its really confusing. if you look at the cables, its hard for someone like me to do cause this is my first build.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Can you ID the case wiring? IE do you know which wire is which?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

See how much this helps

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/building-pc,518-12.html


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Well i can ID it yea but it says Speaker on the case cord and something completely different on the motherboard, just a example.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

I've provided some pics for u guys but there kinda bad but its the best i can do.





these pics are were the cords go that i know of but i dont know were the cords go.

and the case is 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115
but i cant find a picture that just shows the cables.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

You are looking at the wrong place on the motherboard. You can download the manual here:

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=6789&type=manual

Look at Page 2-2 for the locaton of JFP1 and JFP2 connectors, then look at page 2-16 for how to use the case connectors


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

So will it tell me wear to put the cables because the cables and the motherboard are labeled different.


----------



## d4rkv (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Give us a pic of your motherboard connectors and we can tell you then where you have
to connect it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Start with the easy ones, do you see the case wires labeled power sw + & -?
reset sw, HD ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*



papaglitch said:


> So will it tell me wear to put the cables because the cables and the motherboard are labeled different.


Forget the motherboard lable and follow the diagram . .


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*



wrench97 said:


> Start with the easy ones, do you see the case wires labeled power sw + & -?
> reset sw, HD ?


yea i hooked those up. just the Power Led + & - are confusing cause it says on 1 plug to plug the power leds here and on the other plug it says plug them there so im confused on which plug to plug them into.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

The #2 post is + #4 post is negative these 2 are not a problem if they end up backwards the led will not light but no harm will occur


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*



papaglitch said:


> yea i hooked those up. just the Power Led + & - are confusing cause it says on 1 plug to plug the power leds here and on the other plug it says plug them there so im confused on which plug to plug them into.


Some cases will use a two pin connector for the Power LED, some will use a three pin connector . . 

If you have a two pin connector, plug the into JFP1 . . if it is three pin connector, use JFP2


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*

Ok thank you guys very much, i got it, thanks you two.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer case Front Panel Connectors*










You are welcome!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you got it figured out.


----------

